# Quali-Pro Oxadiazon 50 WSB Retailer?



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I can't find the thread where people have listed their sources of supply.

Anyone seen a retailer carrying this Quali-Pro Oxadiazon 50 WSB?

DoMyOwn was selling it for $24 for a 2lb bag last November. Now it's out of stock and shows a price of $64. The closest I've seen is Bayer Ronstar Oxadiazon 2lb for $55. I definitely prefer $24 over $55. I've tried pestrong and lawnandpestsupply with no luck.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Well that explains things.


----------

